# BOSS 7'6" poly with wings



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

BOSS 7'6" poly straight blade with wings. Plow is mint. Only used 2 seasons. Original cutting edge. BOSS wings. Comes with controller. Located in Grand Rapids, Mi. Only selling to go back to a V blade. $3800


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Getting that time of year. Trade for a V?


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

Its a great buy for $3800. The Boss wings along are almost $1000. bucks. Advertise it everyway you can. I'd love to buy it but your not to close.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I may be a little high but open to offer. Clean plows seem to bring premium prices around here. Have to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks nice, it’s actually what I was thinking of replacing my v with since I’m no longer commercial plowing. If you drop price let me know it’s a little steep for me. Think it’s probably worth it just not to me. Super nice shape.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you still have the V? I'm looking for one.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea it's sitting in the barn, only used it a couple times last year. Usually faster to use the bobcat to do drive way than put it on unless we get a lot of snow and I clear all the drives to the barns etc. then I put it on. Considering plowing again this year so may add a set of wings and put it to work. We'll see. I like your setup though. For a straight blade without going to a power plow it's the perfect setup in my opinion.


----------

